# Good Time Marina on the San Jacinto River



## Big_poppabear

Can anyone please provide some info about Good Time Marina on the San Jacinto River?

My brother took my nephews there last week and he told me we should go there when i'm off on a weekend. Never heard of the place but he told me it would be a lot of fun for the kids to go to.


----------



## jasonaustin

it is a very good place to fish when the conditions are right and you are not fighting 100 boats for a good spot. I work shift work and it works for me cause I go during the week when a lot of others are working. I have had my best luck along the cement walls with gigs dragging the bottom, if infact you are fishing for crappie. There has been a lot cats pulled from those waters also. Good luck


----------



## Big_poppabear

The life of a shiftworker. I enjoy those days off during the week but I have too much on my plate on my weekends that I'm off. Oh well.

We'll probably go in two weeks, but we'll be fishing by the marina since we don't have a boat. I heard the Crappie were biting with minnows but I did but some Crappie Jigs with nitro bait for ¢.75.

Thanks for the info


----------



## jasonaustin

that will work!!!! I will let you know how I do!!!!!!


----------



## sabine lake hustler

GOOD TIMES IS excellent!! you can put really large boats in there too when the tide is normal to high. I've launched there 20 times in the last 2 months. I fish only weekdays of course. 5 dollar parking. plenty of room!!! they have shiners, hot food, cold beer, and restrooms.


----------



## Big_poppabear

We had a good time at Good Time Marina.

We fished off the bank for a few hours. Caught a total of 5 fish. 1 really nice white bass that we caught and released.

I sure did see a lot of people having trouble taking there boat off and back on the trailer at the boat ramp. It seems like there either a big hole or drop off on the left side of the boat ramp.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Last time I was there I saw this.


----------



## goldie

great job big poppabear!


----------



## railman

johnmyjohn said:


> Last time I was there I saw this.


What was that?


----------



## Northsider

It looks like a tire burn out, usually caused by dropping your trailer off the edge of the concrete. We were there last Saturday and watched a guy do the very same thing. If the tide is out always use the side of the ramp closest to the marina. The far side is ok for small boats like mine but I still avoid it at all costs, I just don't like the risk. The marina has a great hamburger basket and I highly recommend the onion rings, man they're great. :dance:


----------



## johnmyjohn

Yep, trailer drop.


----------



## waterspout

ramp is wasted,, Charles the owner is to cheap to fix it,,, 
when looking at the pic,, the right side of the ramp, when water is low like it has been the hole in the ramp will rip a axle off.. stay on the left.. the right when water is high as in touching the dock is fine for medium boats.. 
just pay attention when backing down to pull the boat out,,(putting in is not the problem),, if you see that tire closest to the dock dive real quick, pull up and move over. otherwise, you'll be the next one burning tires for twenty minutes.

Big poppabear,,go down to corner in the curve if there is a spot open.. better fishing down there.. 

Any of yall that may decide to hit Loves Marina instead,, Cover your six going under the RR tressel,, that sand bar has gotten BAD!


----------



## jasonaustin

you aint lying about that. I was launching from there not to long ago and I have 6' guide poles on my trailer and those back tires went off the drop and the poles completely dissapeared. I did not know what was going on, they need to fix that, but yeah stay left if your boat is any bigger than 16-18 foot.


----------



## waterspout

I don't lie! 

:brew: leave these alone helps...









Best show in town will be memorial weekend when all the drunks start coming off the river that afternoon!:rotfl:


----------



## Northsider

waterspout said:


> Best show in town will be memorial weekend when all the drunks start coming off the river that afternoon!:rotfl:


 You aint kidding, I seen a drunk clown try to help a young lady who was having a hard time backing a jet ski trailer in the water so he gets in the Nissan truck and starts backing from the very top of the ramp. I was eating a hamburger under the patio when I seen him get about half way down the ramp. The clown wasn't paying attention at all when the trailer came around an crushed her quarter panel on her brand new bed, I mean the truck, trailer and jet ski were brand spanking new. She was left there balling on the ramp, sad.


----------



## waterspout

rotfl,, That is a pet peeve right here, go to the bottom in line and U turn up the hill.. errrrrr!

I live on that river on weekends.. fish the bay during the week. I can tell stories like that for hours! Everyone becomes a star and wants to shine when those *BIKINI's* show up!


----------



## Whitecrow

Northsider said:


> She was left there _balling_ on the ramp, sad.


Sounds like I need to hang out at Good Times more.


----------



## chino2379

Where is Good Time Marina, I heard that there's some good bank fishing there.


----------

